
Google is looking to integrate Glass into existing wearables and clothing - shahryc
http://venturebeat.com/2015/08/06/google-patents-google-glass-screen-that-attaches-to-your-hat/
======
shahryc
"Google is apparently looking for ways to integrate Glass into existing
wearables and clothing, instead of positioning it only as a standalone device
worn by “Glassholes.”

